# Yellow water



## Intyme (May 27, 2009)

I have had some problems with my water turning a yellowish color. I don't have any wood in the tank, just rocks. I feed my cichlids once a day sometimes twice. I do water changes once a month and change the carbon out too, i have even added extra carbon. I'm not sure what is going on with it. The water quality is right where it should be!


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Do more water changes. WEekly or at minimum biweekly changes of 30-50 percent.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i would do a wc everyweek untill ure issue is solved and then u can go from there...depending on size of tank stocking ect youl have to be more or less diligent with ure water maintainance


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Are you using well water? Because of population densities, high water table our well water smells like it`s hooked up right to the drainfield. I have both city and well water supplies. The well water for plants, the city for me and the fish.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

the water is being coloured by various organic compounds.

the tank water I remove from my mbuna tank has a slight yellow cast to it (only if I use the 5g white brewers bucket, otherwise its unnoticeable) (and I really do mean slight, if I leave it 2 weeks it is more noticeable) (other thing is that water going in has a blue cast to it going in the white bucket)

it was a huge amount more noticeable when I was feeding spirulina flake, as the water would be a yellowy green

to reduce this do more water changes, I would recommend 50% weekly (which is what I do to ALL my tanks)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What type of foods are you feeding?


----------



## Intyme (May 27, 2009)

I use Hikari bio gold foods, I will try more water changes but wont that make me have cloudy water due to the bacteria?


----------



## Intyme (May 27, 2009)

What is the best food to give my fish?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

No, it won't make it cloudy unless your tap water is cloudy.
Your bacteria will be fine as long as you dechlorinate the water coming in.
I think you can do better with the food but Hikari isn't bad at all.
Overfeeding of any brand will discolor water so be careful of that.


----------



## Intyme (May 27, 2009)

Well, now my water has gone back to normal. I put in some filter media cloth that traps particles down to like 100 microns er something. I just have to keep rinsing them. What types of foods bedsides hikari?


----------

